# TRANSMITTER AA CELLS



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Last week I replaced the batteries in my Aristo-Craft 27 MHz transmitter with new Panasonic AA cells from the dollar store. Hey, who could resist 4-for-a-buck, brand-name batteries? Today I replaced them with four more AA cells. All of them were shot after just one use. As this is the second time I have encountered this problem with dollar store batteries, I am passing this warning on. 

If the frequency LED on your transmitter is flashing when you turn it on, or you are having problems with linking or radio range; replace the dollar store batteries with Duracells. Yes they cost more, but they work!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to consider rechargables. Probably cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Rechargable cells sound nice, but they output 1.3 then down to 1.2 volts max giving 5.2 volts for the TE. 

Regular AA cells output 1.7 volts and drop to 1.4 thus giving 6.8 volts new and down to 5.6 when old. 

This might be a good question to be asked on the Aristocraft forum as to what differences could be expected with different battery types.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't tried the new E squared Lithium from Everready, but outside of those, nothing lasts like duracell coppertops. 

If your transmitter doesn't work, but the lights are on, change the batteries.


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

I have tried using the rechargeable type AA batteries, the same ones I use for battery power for train, 2400 style, I have 64 of them. They did not last very long in the TE transmitters; they just don’t provide enough constant output. Rechargeable batteries also seem to drain faster than regular AA batteries. So now I go to Costco and pick up a box of regular AA batteries, the box usually last around a year for all our regular AA battery uses. I have had those in my transmitters for up to a year with no issues, had the rechargeable drain and stop working in less than a week just sitting in the transmitter. 

KC


----------

